# Too many electrical devices



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Did you ever do something so silly you had to tell someone. Well this morning I got up went to the kitchen made my coffee, plugged it in and went about my regular routine. Came back only to find the coffee pot still cold, I had plugged the toaster in by mistake. "I told you I just woke up???? My wife was saying something from the other room, so I went immediately to hear what she was saying. Came back into the kitchen plugged the coffee pot in and decieded to take my shower while the coffee was brewing. Yup!!!!! You guessed it, plugged the same toaster in????????. I have now cleaned off the counter so that won't happen again, I hooe.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

This is normal stuff for me the older i get. Heck i get up and go to kitchen only to forget what i went there for.

At least you plugged something in. Hang on it will get worse.Lol.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

At least they are the same color


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TAG~ My friend here is a easy solution for your delima...use the plastic bread tags..put names on them..attach to your device..

simple & easy ..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea, hope all is well Oldmiser


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

To tell the truth, anything over one confuses the he** out of me.

Another early morning misadventure. Years back, in the early 50s, somebody came out with toothpaste in an aerosol can. I think it possibly was Colgate. I must have been in a test market area because no one I know of has heard of it and it disappeared off the shelves maybe within the year, but I had stopped using it long before the disappearance. It came in a can about the same size and colour as my shaving cream. Actually they were quite similar. As I remember the biggest difference was that the spout on the shaving cream came straight out and that on the toothpaste took a slight downward turn. In the mornings when I was still looking at the world through blurred vision and racing the clock I constantly got the two mixed although it did not take long to discover my mistake. Trying to brush teeth with shaving cream is as bad as trying to shave with toothpaste. I finally gave up after about the third can with a few bad words regarding progress.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

pgandy said:


> To tell the truth, anything over one confuses the he** out of me.
> 
> Another early morning misadventure. Years back, in the early 50s, somebody came out with toothpaste in an aerosol can. I think it possibly was Colgate. I must have been in a test market area because no one I know of has heard of it and it disappeared off the shelves maybe within the year, but I had stopped using it long before the disappearance. It came in a can about the same size and colour as my shaving cream. Actually they were quite similar. As I remember the biggest difference was that the spout on the shaving cream came straight out and that on the toothpaste took a slight downward turn. In the mornings when I was still looking at the world through blurred vision and racing the clock I constantly got the two mixed although it did not take long to discover my mistake. Trying to brush teeth with shaving cream is as bad as trying to shave with toothpaste. I finally gave up after about the third can with a few bad words regarding progress.


pgandy, I think you probably describe why the product didn't survive!

That sounds much worse than that moment when you realize that glass you just took a big gulp out of is not filled with tea.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> Did you ever do something so silly you had to tell someone. Well this morning I got up went to the kitchen made my coffee, plugged it in and went about my regular routine. Came back only to find the coffee pot still cold, I had plugged the toaster in by mistake. "I told you I just woke up My wife was saying something from the other room, so I went immediately to hear what she was saying. Came back into the kitchen plugged the coffee pot in and decieded to take my shower while the coffee was brewing. Yup!!!!! You guessed it, plugged the same toaster in. I have now cleaned off the counter so that won't happen again, I hooe.


Ok, pretty dumb question I realize, but.... why not leave the toaster and the coffee pot plugged in?

I often do this type of thing -- our rec area is in the basement, kitchen on the main floor and we often eat in the rec area. So... we make supper, take it downstairs, then realize we forgot slices of bread or something similar. So my wife will ask if I can go upstairs and get the bread. I go upstairs, go into the kitchen, dogs are following me and start dancing around when I get to the kitchen. I feed the dogs because it's about time to feed them anyway, then go back downstairs. I'll sit down with my plate of food, and my wife will say, "Where is the bread?". I go back upstairs.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend of ours told my wife that leaving any electrical appliance plugged in still drawers electricity. Our utility bills here are pricey and I would rather spend my money on fun stuff. Page picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tag said:


> A friend of ours told my wife that leaving any electrical appliance plugged in still drawers electricity. Our utility bills here are pricey and I would rather spend my money on fun stuff. Page picture is worth a thousand words.


Yeah, some do and some don't.

The toaster probably doesn't draw anything when not on.

The coffee pot probably has a clock, so draws a tiny bit for that.

Mostly it's items that have step-up or step-down transformers that continue to draw power, but of course that depends on the circuitry it has.

Cheap cellphone transformers for example continue to draw power even if no phone is plugged in.

I use an inline ammeter to check things out and see what their draw is with/without a load.

You can get one for probably $30 or so, so whether it's worth the price to you or not depends on your level of curiosity and maybe whether or not it paid for itself in cost saving 

I build a lot of electronic circuits and am always curious how well designed things are, so check them out as a matter of satisfying my OCD.

Edit: Here's a cheap one on Amazon that gets good reviews.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's worth trying one out, thanks


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Aside from possible savings, it is safer to unplug. Eating other than in a designated area increases the chances of an insect infestation. Most people will not worry about the preceding, but&#8230;


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

pgandy said:


> Eating other than in a designated area increases the chances of an insect infestation.


I often get a dog infestation in my eating area.

Pointing to the doggy door and saying "outside" takes care of that.


----------

